# Gutter cleaning?



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

With all the rain we've been getting in NJ this week it's easy to see that I have a clogged downspout. I've cleaned out as much gunk as I can with my hand/fingers by reaching in/up, but it's still mega clogged. The gutters themselves are still full and overflowing.

What's the best method for clearing out a downspout? High pressure water? A blower? A snake?

Thanks!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Water hose down the gutter (from the top) with the water on full - up and down motion allowing the water to flush the debris down and out has worked for me.


----------

